# Fish & Shrimp



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2016)

*Fish & Shrimp *

Mrs Bear wasn’t going to be here for Supper, so that automatically gets some Fish & Seafood out of the freezer at the Bear Den!

So I decided on some Small Flounder fillets & some Shrimp made my favorite ways. I like to bread & pan fry the fish, and Sauté the Shrimp in butter.

I was busy doing something else, so the Sweet Mrs Bear Breaded my Flounder fillets before she left.

Wasn’t a whole lot going on here, but I figured I’d show you guys anyway!

Bear




Mrs Bear busy breading a few Small Flounder Fillets for the Bear:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0702.jpg.html




Thanks Honey—I’ll take over from here (Mrs Bear doesn’t eat fish or Seafood):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0703.jpg.html




In the Pan with a bunch of Butter:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0704.jpg.html




Getting there—MMMMMmmmm……
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0705.jpg.html




Out goes the Fish—In goes the Shrimp:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0706.jpg.html




Bear’s Supper—I use Sandwich Spread for Tarter Sauce for my Fish. Just the melted Pan Butter on my Shrimp:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0707.jpg.html




Mrs Bear picked up this “Wixon’s” Shoo Fly Pie at the Craft show in Macungie:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0708.jpg.html




Bear’s Slice——I love a Wet Bottom Shoo Fly Pie!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0709.jpg.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks good Bear!

I could eat that every night.

I love seafood!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Bear!
> 
> I could eat that every night.
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

LOL---I could too, but then I'd be eating alone!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Nov 25, 2016)

Bear,

I was just thinking of doing a pan fry fish meal this weekend.  Hey, I have some shrimp in the freezer too.    Great idea.  thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Bear,
> 
> I was just thinking of doing a pan fry fish meal this weekend.  Hey, I have some shrimp in the freezer too.    Great idea.  thanks.


Thank You Craig!!

Gotta have some of this now & then!!

Bear


----------



## pilch (Nov 25, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> *Fish & Shrimp *
> 
> Mrs Bear wasn’t going to be here for Supper, so that automatically gets some Fish & Seafood out of the freezer at the Bear Den!
> 
> ...


If I ever get to the States I know I'm gonna be well fed. lol.


----------



## pilch (Nov 25, 2016)

Talking my language now Bear, except for the pie this is a regular meal at my place.

The Missus loves anything crumbed but won't eat prawns/shrimps without being crumbed.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2016)

Pilch said:


> Talking my language now Bear, except for the pie this is a regular meal at my place.
> 
> The Missus loves anything crumbed but won't eat prawns/shrimps without being crumbed.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Thank You Pilch!

I love my Shrimp in Melted Butter---Makes them taste like Lobster Tail.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tasty looking meal. I'd stop in for a plate!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 26, 2016)

Bear,  Here's my version.  Must say,  one of the easiest quick fish dishes we have done.  Used some of our Rock cod + shrimp.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking meal. I'd stop in for a plate!


Thanks Case!!

Bear


cmayna said:


> Bear, Here's my version. Must say, one of the easiest quick fish dishes we have done. Used some of our Rock cod + shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Craig!!

That looks just right !!

Sometimes I don't even bread the fillets---That's real KISS !!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks outstanding Bear, like others have said, I could eat that everyday!


----------



## gary s (Nov 27, 2016)

Good looking Meal there Bear, I love Fish and Shrimp

Nice job I could stand a plate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks outstanding Bear, like others have said, I could eat that everyday!


Thank You John!

Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2016)

Love me some pan fried fish.

My wife hates fish also.     

POINTS


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks great Bear!

Living here on the Gulf, fresh seafood is a regular on our table.
I often catch the fish/crab myself.


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2016)

Marvellous meal, Bear. She Who Must Be Obeyed is a seafood fanatic and would be all over a meal like this.

Points.

Disco


----------



## sqwib (Nov 28, 2016)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> Good looking Meal there Bear, I love Fish and Shrimp
> 
> Nice job I could stand a plate
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Love me some pan fried fish.
> 
> *My wife hates fish also.     *
> 
> POINTS


Thank You Adam!!

Must be a PA Woman thing!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Looks great Bear!
> 
> Living here on the Gulf, fresh seafood is a regular on our table.
> I often catch the fish/crab myself.


Thank You CR !!

You guys are lucky living so close to all that seafood.

When I was younger I had access to all the Freshwater fish I wanted---I actually like Freshwater fish the best, but I don't go any more, so I'm stuck with anything I can buy, or sometimes my Son brings me some that he catches.

His business is doing so good, he doesn't have much fishing time lately!!!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks great John.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> You guys are killing me!


Thank You SQWIB!!

Bear


Disco said:


> Marvellous meal, Bear. She Who Must Be Obeyed is a seafood fanatic and would be all over a meal like this.
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great John.


Thank You Brian!

Appreciate that !

Bear


----------

